# head



## Percy (Jun 11, 2007)

I have noticed my head dips a lot when on the through swing and was wondering whether there was anyways of preventing this 

Thank you


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

There is two common causes for this: Your too upright, or your stretching for the club at address, which can cause an OTT swing, or other faults. Trying holding the club closer to your body, so you fall into the slot easier. 

Hope that helps!

-300


----------



## Percy (Jun 11, 2007)

cheers dude


----------

